# powerbook 12 ne charge plus



## nous-les gueux (18 Août 2007)

Bonsoir, 

Je travaillais sur batterie, une fois celle ci vidée, j'ai voulu brancher mon pb sur le secteur, mais pas de recharge. Impossible à présent de le rallumer, même branché sur le secteur.
La led verte où vient s'enficher la prise s'allume mais le courant ne passe pas.
Je ne soupçonne pas la batterie évidemment, j'ai pensé à la carte dc-to-dc, _mais quoi qu'est ce ?_
Quelqu'un a t'il une idée ?
merci

vincent


----------



## vleroy (18 Août 2007)

nous-les gueux a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je travaillais sur batterie, une fois celle ci vidée, j'ai voulu brancher mon pb sur le secteur, mais pas de recharge. Impossible à présent de le rallumer, même branché sur le secteur.
> La led verte où vient s'enficher la prise s'allume mais le courant ne passe pas.
> ...



même pb sur un powerbook 15
verdict : carte mère
Estimation 800
moralité: macbook pro


----------



## Dr Troy (18 Août 2007)

Question bête : Tu l'a testé sur secteur *sans* la batterie ?


----------



## vleroy (18 Août 2007)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Question bête : Tu l'a testé sur secteur *sans* la batterie ?



oh, t'as pas idée de tout ce que j'ai pu faire pour le faire remarcher (même des incantations) 

Juste un truc, essaye avec un autre chargeur des fois jamais


----------

